# Eagle Pack Dog Food?



## monk (May 3, 2005)

I've used any number of quality/premium dog foods for many, many years. Today, however, I went to the store to purchase my usual and was told the store will no longer carry the brand. They suggested Eagle Pack. I've never heard of it. My GSD certainly seems to love it. I paid a 'premium' :help: price for a 30 lbs bag. Anyone here familiar with Eagle Pack? Use it? Opinions? Thanks in advance!
Here's the website - Eagle Pack - Natural Pet Food - Dog and Cat Food Contains Eagle Pack, Natural Ingredients that Promote Pet Health
I purchased this one - Eagle Pack - Original Adult Pork Meal & Chicken Meal

Again, thanks for responding!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Funny - when I tried to get the Eagle Pack Holistic for my puppy several months ago, I was sold Fromm's instead because they didn't stock it, lol. 
I really liked the Eagle Pack back then, my puppy thrived on it. I don't know anything about the formula you're feeding though.


----------



## monk (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I have seen it in Petco. 
I've heard others rave about it yet the 2nd ingredient is corn! :shrug:


----------



## monk (May 3, 2005)

Exactly, msvette2u. Woe is me


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well do you have a Costco? We pay a lot less and our dog food does not have corn in it.


----------



## monk (May 3, 2005)

Unfortunately, no Costco here.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I fed Eagle Pack for about 10 years to all my dogs with no problems..I started feeding it when it was recommended by a vet and several vets since then agree that its a great food. I was going to go grain free and people at a petstore that didn't even carry Eagle told me to stay put. The problem is where it can be purchased. The store that I was buying from was closing and there was no where else to purchase it So I switched to Fromm(this was within the last month), which is easier to get. I would highly recommend Eagle Pack and would still be using it if it was available...I'm not one to purchase dog food online, so that option was out. I don't think you'll regret using it at all!! I used the adult lamb(purple bag).


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I know everyone has their own personal opinions about dog food. Here is my concern with this one.
*Some of Eagle Packs vitamin’s come from China.
*Corn has been linked to ailments such as allergies, joint swelling, and bloat. Corn metabolizes in a dogs body similar to the way sugar metabolizes in humans. It would be like feeding a child a whole meal that is high in corn syrup! Some dogs could experience energy rushes, crashes, hyperactivity and a hard time concentrating. Per studies, high doses of corn can inhibit serotonin in the brain which is an important chemical that reduces stress and anxiety. Dog food companies can also use GM (Genetically Modified) grains without declaring it on the labels. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## monk (May 3, 2005)

llombardo said:


> I fed Eagle Pack for about 10 years to all my dogs with no problems..I started feeding it when it was recommended by a vet and several vets since then agree that its a great food. I was going to go grain free and people at a petstore that didn't even carry Eagle told me to stay put. The problem is where it can be purchased. The store that I was buying from was closing and there was no where else to purchase it So I switched to Fromm(this was within the last month), which is easier to get. I would highly recommend Eagle Pack and would still be using it if it was available...I'm not one to purchase dog food online, so that option was out. I don't think you'll regret using it at all!! I used the adult lamb(purple bag).


Thanks, llombardo!


----------



## monk (May 3, 2005)

Thanks, momto2GSDs. 

Thanks to all for taking the time to respond and offer your opinions. Deeply appreciated!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

monk said:


> Thanks, momto2GSDs.
> 
> Thanks to all for taking the time to respond and offer your opinions. Deeply appreciated!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

monk said:


> Unfortunately, no Costco here.


Petco?
What stores are available for buying dog food?


----------



## monk (May 3, 2005)

Yes, Petco and Petsmart.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Personally, I'd rather purchase a food like Eagle Pack, made by a small in-house company with a reputation for quality, that uses corn as a grain; than a food like Diamond and their many subsidiaries with a reputation for problems but uses rice as a grain. I know breeders and trainers who have used Eagle Pack for decades with no issues; I know a lot of people (myself included) who fed Diamond foods for years or months and had to switch due to problems. My $.02. 


Can you get Victor where you are?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think there's free shipping on orders of $49.00 or more
at:

wag.com
chewy.com
amazon.com ?



monk said:


> Unfortunately, no Costco here.


----------



## monk (May 3, 2005)

Thanks Emoore and doggiedad! Based on the response here (thread and inbox messages), the info on Eagle Pack's website and the manner in which my GSD seems to love this food, I guess I will stick with it. I just hope the shop doesn't decide to discontinue carrying it.

As I said, I'd never heard of it. Apparently, it's a very popular and well-known premium brand. Thank you, each of you, for your invaluable feedback!

GSDs rule!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

monk said:


> Thanks Emoore and doggiedad! Based on the response here (thread and inbox messages), the info on Eagle Pack's website and the manner in which my GSD seems to love this food, I guess I will stick with it. I just hope the shop doesn't decide to discontinue carrying it.
> 
> As I said, I'd never heard of it. Apparently, it's a very popular and well-known premium brand. Thank you, each of you, for your invaluable feedback!
> 
> GSDs rule!


Call the company and they will send you a form to get a free bag....you have to save I think its 12 UPC's, fill out the form they send you, send it to them and they mail you a coupon for a free bag I had enough for like 3 bags and I donated them to a local shelter after I switched to Fromm.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

For what it is worth, I am in the process of switching most of my dogs (7 plus one foster) to Holistic Select dog food. This is the "new name" for the former entire line of Eagle Pack, minus the pork formula that still carries the original line name. I can get Holistic Select, but not Eagle Pack locally, so I am going to make the switch. Two of my seniors have already been switched and did superbly. 

Years ago, I used to use the Eagle Pack line, but I don't think it was made with pork then. Over the years, I have used several different foods with varying levels of success and am now willing to pay more to feed the Holistic Select once again. 

My German Shepherd puppy is being transitioned to Purina Pro Plan's Sensitive Skin and Stomach kibble.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Eagle Holistic Select also makes a lamb and rice formula if I'm not mistaken. 

Holistic Select Dry Dog Food: Lamb Meal | Holistic Select

There is no corn. There isn't any corn in the Chicken and Rice one either. If you go the the Holistic Select page, you'll find all of the formulas there. It appears to be a fine dog food, comparable to many others.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I hesitate to even respond, because it has been so long since I fed E/P that I'm unsure if the ingredients have changed, and I can't remember what formula I fed (they have many, and they differ in quality). But I know I fed one with grain and I know this because I've only ever fed a few truely grain free foods and wasn't happy with any of them. My dogs seem to do best with some grain in the food and I am in the "feed what works" camp. 

I was happy with E/P when I fed it though. The reason we were feeding it at the time is because we were fostering dogs for a local service dog agency that takes top notch care of their dogs and E/P donated food to their program, so I ended up switching all my dogs because I was so impressed with how well their dogs did on it. Seemed like a good company with good food and I felt they were worth supporting. A small chain store recently opened up just a couple blocks from us and they carry it, I have been thinking about switching back.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

WVGSD said:


> My German Shepherd puppy is being transitioned to Purina Pro Plan's Sensitive Skin and Stomach kibble.


 I used to have excellent luck with that as well with my EPI dog, though she's long since been on a different food and done just as well.


----------



## monk (May 3, 2005)

Thanks, Rerun!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Personally, I'd rather purchase a food like Eagle Pack, made by a small in-house company with a reputation for quality, that uses corn as a grain; than a food like Diamond and their many subsidiaries with a reputation for problems but uses rice as a grain. I know breeders and trainers who have used Eagle Pack for decades with no issues; I know a lot of people (myself included) who fed Diamond foods for years or months and had to switch due to problems. My $.02.
> 
> 
> Can you get Victor where you are?


I know I'm late to the thread, but Emoore has the best response here. Eagle pack has done wonders for my dog, I feed eagle pack power. I'm fine with corn as long as my dog is.


----------



## monk (May 3, 2005)

*Unloader, thanks for your feedback re: Eagle Pack*



unloader said:


> I know I'm late to the thread, but Emoore has the best response here. Eagle pack has done wonders for my dog, I feed eagle pack power. I'm fine with corn as long as my dog is.


Excellent, Unloader! My Max loves Eagle Pack! He really anticipates feeding times. If I'm late, he let's me know it. He's relentless. I'm happy to see that he's enjoying this food. Never so excited about the former premium feed I was giving him.


----------



## eclaeyborn (6 mo ago)

Sorry to say... but Purina is garbage. I've fed my German Shepherd the Eagle Pack (purple bag) for 9 years, and she's still in great health, and still weighs about 75 lbs. She's 11 yrs old now. There's also, no problem when getting her to eat her food. I give her 1 cup, twice a day, and a dog biscuit when she's done eating. Her go-to exercise is playing 'fetch the ball', but she chills out more than she used to. She has never taken walks on anything with cement.


----------



## eclaeyborn (6 mo ago)

Sorry to say... but Purina is garbage. I've fed my German Shepherd the Eagle Pack (purple bag) for 9 years, and she's still in great health, and still weighs about 75 lbs. She's 11 yrs old now. There's also, no problem when getting her to eat her food. I give her 1 cup, twice a day, and a dog biscuit when she's done eating. Her go-to exercise is playing 'fetch the ball', but she chills out more than she used to. She has never taken walks on anything with cement.


----------

